# Looking for a new dog!



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

hey everyone. so i just registered on this and am new to the forum so bear with me. anyway, my wife and i are looking for a dog to bring into the family. growing up my family has always owned drahthaars, and i've always been a huge fan of them. i think there is a more exciting dog to watch work the feild than a DD, but for some reason we never had success with puppies. we always bought started dogs because the puppies just never worked out for us. my wife is not much of a hunter, but she doesnt mind me doing it, but she doesnt want a dog that is going to be so hyper that it destroys our house and everything in it. growing up we tried raising two puppies, one barked way too much and the neighbors complained about it, and the other was just way too hyper that we could hardly enjoy his company. i guess what my question is, is are all DD hyper, and do they ever grow out of it? and if not, is there another breed that you would recommend?? and opinions would be much appreciated. thanks guys. i look forward to being a member on here.


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Puppies are hyper, period, doesn't matter the breed. They chew, pee and generally make a mess of things. I know several guys with DD's that are house dogs that are well mannered, but they are all older. My griff is 20 months and still hyper. Hoping he starts settling down soon.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Puppies are hyper unless their tired. In my experience, a dog will only be overly hyper if you don't spend enough time working with it. 10 or 15 mins a few times a day will usually keep a dog pleasant for the first few months, after that you'll just have to keep increasing the time. I can always tell when I haven't spent enough time with my dogs because they start to get overly hyper. If you've tried and haven't been able to enjoy 2 puppies, I would suggest getting a started dog. I wouldn't suggest getting another DD puppy until you have ample time to spend as you will probaly get frustrated with their energy level. How often do you hunt and what do you hunt? That might make it easier for suggestions.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

How many little kids do you know that can quietly sit still for extended periods of time? Dogs are no different. Example- Justus' 20 month old is about 11 in dog years. When was the last time anyone talked about their 11 year old's serene disposition?  

The truth is that part of what makes a great hunting dog so great is all the energy they have. They have to run through thick cover and up and down hills, swim in freezing cold water, etc. All of that takes a toll on a body and it takes an energetic dog to get it done. 

Ask TEX-O-BOB and he'll be more blunt with you. Let me try an impersonation..."Dogs aren't worth a $h!^ until they're at least 4 years old!" 

:O•-:


----------



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

i agree. there is not another dog i would rather have, and to me it is worth it to have a great hunting dog. the difference between me and my dad is i will be putting more time into the dog and getting him out more than him. i try to get out hunting as much as possible whether it be grouse, pheasant, or chukar. even if we end up coming home empty handed, i will just try to get the dog out as much as possible. my wife and i are also avid backpackers so he will be joining us on those trips as well. one other question i have for you guys, is what are your opinions on making him an outdoor dog? is it true that they wont be well socialized dogs if we leave him outside for the most part? and for those of you that have experience with the drahthaar, have you ever used an electric fence? does it work, or is their prey drive to high to keep them in the yard? would they have to be kenneled?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I've never used the electric fence. Just keep my dog in the kennel. I take her out to run and play and that keeps her in check. She never had a problem socializing with people or dogs. She loves my kids, so I wouldn't worry about that.

Check your PM's.


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

My dog is an outdoor dog, but not kenneled. He has the run of the backyard. I also spend time with him every day, and he gets out of the yard at least 5 times a week, should be everyday but I don't make it all the time. He is a very well socialized dog though, it just takes work on your part. You just have to find what works for you. 

I just purchased one of those electric fences, to keep him out of the garden, and the flowerbeds, haven't had time to install it yet. My neighbors have one for there GS and it seems to work great.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with all that has been said I have a GSP and weimerianer and the GSP was like a pup on speed till about 3 years old before she calmed down at all. The weimer is a lot calmer but was still hyper for the first couple years. she is 4 now and is a little lazy when there's nothing going on. If there going to be a house dog especially any hunting dogs cause they have tons of energy I would definitely make sure she is kennel trained, it will save your house and sanity. Most people I know that have labs that are at least a couple years old they are kind of lazy and just like to lay around. Both mine still have tons of energy but now there older they are better about not trashing the house (till they decide to wrestle) then it's outside for both of them. Good luck with any dog you choose.


----------



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

i appreciate all the responses from everyone. it makes me a little bit more confindent in getting a DD as a pup. Like i said, I will put a lot more time into him than my dad has been able to so i think it will work out. For my wife's sake he will probably be an outside dog and only come in the house occasionally. that being said, i will have a lot of work to do. ha but atleast its good work. 

question for justuspr, what kind of dog do you have? and how did you train him to stay in he yard? i would love to be able to do that for the times that we are out playing in the yard, so that he wont take off if lets say another dog or people walk down the street past our house?

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> How many little kids do you know that can quietly sit still for extended periods of time? Dogs are no different. Example- Justus' 20 month old is about 11 in dog years. When was the last time anyone talked about their 11 year old's serene disposition?
> 
> The truth is that part of what makes a great hunting dog so great is all the energy they have. They have to run through thick cover and up and down hills, swim in freezing cold water, etc. All of that takes a toll on a body and it takes an energetic dog to get it done.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself! 

What you call "hyper" I call spirit, drive, grit, and desire. Take that away from a pup and all you have is a golden retriever. :roll: If I bought a pup and he wasn't "hyper" I'd take him to the vet to see what was wrong with him. A non-hyper pup aint worth feeding.

If you don't like dealing with all the puppy BS, then buy a started dog. The guy I got mine from has several throughout the year and a couple right now. PM me and I'll give you his number if you're interested.


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

trasmuson3 said:


> question for justuspr, what kind of dog do you have? and how did you train him to stay in he yard? i would love to be able to do that for the times that we are out playing in the yard, so that he wont take off if lets say another dog or people walk down the street past our house?


I have a wirehaired pointing griffon (wpg, or griff), Birddogger has his father. I have a fenced back yard which is where he lives. But when we are all out front or if we're working in the backyard and I have the gates open, I just keep an eye on him, he knows and obeys "Come" without hesitation, I've had a couple times that another dog went by and he went to meet him I just called him back, then I took him over to meet the other dog. Basic obedience and lots of time with him are key.

There are lots of good books and videos out there on training a dog, get several and find a system that will work for you. Skid is my first dog since I was a little kid, so I read 5-6 books before I ever brought him home, all in all he has done way better than I had hoped.


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

THis little gal might be worth looking at.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... wirehaired


----------

